# I think I messed up... trying to socialize my rats....



## mw012 (Dec 14, 2011)

ok. I just got two female rats about a week ago. They are 2 months old. I don't believe they were handled much by the breeder, when I was there they were kept in bin type cages and there were like 20 rats in each bin and she picked them up by their tails. Anyway, I brought them home and got them set up. The first few days I picked them up but they were so scared that I felt bad, I had to corner them in the cage to pick them up and when they were in my arms they would scurry around and poo and pee. Now every time I sit next to them they hide in the far corner. I do not try to pick them up anymore, I just give them each a treat and shake the container every morning and at night. I do not want them to be afraid of me, they do not hide in the corner so much anymore but when I look at them or open the cage they freeze and stare at me, until they figure out I have a yogie. They do take the treats from my hand. What should I do so they won't be scared of me? I want them to run up to the cage when I walk up, I want them to want to come out and be with me. How can I achieve this?? Please help!! I hope I didn't make them permanently scared of me because I tried handling them too early...


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Ohh... I have to ask... how could you ever adopt rats from a place like that?... I really hope you didn't pay them for those poor girls. That is no breeder, that is a mill. 

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39776-Timid-or-Aggressive-Rat-Trust-Training

Give that sticky a read, there's lots of great info and things you can try.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

That sounds like a feeder breeder :/ Breeding in bulk like that is what they do to meet the demands of snake owners.

Don't give up on them, they just need time.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Bring treats when you come to the cage, talk softly to them. You can hold them, but make sure that when you do, you are quiet and just have them rest on your hand for a few seconds (or until they settle down).

Also check out the sticky. :3

Don't worry- as long as you are kind to them they will love you. It may take time, but all good things take time.

And..coming from a place like that they could be pregnant so keep an eye on them.


----------



## mw012 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok thanks. And she did just give me them for free. The link is awesome! Very helpful!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

My girls really like to run around, rather than cuddle, but when I am home during the middle of the day, when they're their sleepiest, I can often get them to cuddle with me. Your ratties, too, might be calmer when they're sleepy. But be careful not to grab for them while they're still asleep, because they might bite if wakened suddenly. I did that with my Annie, the day after I got her, and she let out quite a yelp. Fortunately, as soon as she knew it was my finger she stopped chomping--didn't even break the skin! She forgave me quite quickly for startling her, and within a few minutes was bruxing on my shoulder.

Once your girls trust you, things will be very different. Just give them plenty of time to get used to the idea that you're different from the cruel people they have known up till now. Thank goodness you're there to take care of them now!


----------



## mw012 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have another problem... they will run up to the cage toward me, when I put my fingers toward them they bite, Why? What should I do? I have never fed them through the bars of the cage.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Some rats just do this. I know 80% of my rats will nip through the bars even though I never gave them treats that way. Best just to not do this.


----------



## eannas8986 (Dec 14, 2011)

When I got my 6 month old girls, they were the exact same way. I work in a pet shop, unfortunately, and I took them from an accident litter we raised at work. Although, I love my two older girls, I would never suggest getting a rattie from a pet store regardless of if they are sold as 'fancy' or 'feeder' rats. My third, I got her from a great breeder I found on craigslist and she was very well socialized. 

With my first two, it took a while for me to socialize them. I found this helpful, and I still let them do this; I wear the same hoodie when I am around them (i do wash it at least once aweek). Let them run around underneath your sweatshirt, they find it safe and get familar with your smell. Also, let them play around in your hood, they love it. If you use the same sweatshirt/ hoodie for a few days, they will recognize your smell and know you are a safe place. Whenever I take my rats to the vet now, or they get a little freaked when they are out playing, they find a way into my sweatshirt. It may take a few times around the sweat shirt with a little maybe a few poo accidents underneath, but they will soon learn you are a safe place!! 

Hope that helps!!


----------



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

eannas8986 said:


> When I got my 6 month old girls, they were the exact same way. I work in a pet shop, unfortunately, and I took them from an accident litter we raised at work. Although, I love my two older girls, I would never suggest getting a rattie from a pet store regardless of if they are sold as 'fancy' or 'feeder' rats. My third, I got her from a great breeder I found on craigslist and she was very well socialized.
> 
> With my first two, it took a while for me to socialize them. I found this helpful, and I still let them do this; I wear the same hoodie when I am around them (i do wash it at least once aweek). Let them run around underneath your sweatshirt, they find it safe and get familar with your smell. Also, let them play around in your hood, they love it. If you use the same sweatshirt/ hoodie for a few days, they will recognize your smell and know you are a safe place. Whenever I take my rats to the vet now, or they get a little freaked when they are out playing, they find a way into my sweatshirt. It may take a few times around the sweat shirt with a little maybe a few poo accidents underneath, but they will soon learn you are a safe place!!
> 
> Hope that helps!!


^^ I did this as well. For weeks I wore the same exact clothes without washing them any time I would handle them. It helped a lot with getting to recognize my scent. I wore clothe that were easy for them to crawl on and their claws would be comfortable with climbing. I actually used my big bath tub as a bonding place for awhile. I would lay in it and for the first few days they'd go around me but by the end of the week they were crawling all over me, licking me, everything. Any time I'd carry them back to their cage I'd put them on my shoulder. My rats were very scared in the beginning like yours, they'd cower in the corner. Now they are perfectly socialized and lovable. They actually hate being picked up, but they love going places and crawl out of the cage themselves haha. Just keep trying with them...speak softly, coax them with treats, and most of all be patient. They'll for sure come around. My most timid one that squeaks all the time, is the BIGGEST love bug now. Sorry for blabbing so much haha. But one last thing...since you have two rats I found that if I spent some time with the one that was the least timid and left the other one to do it's thing..not pick it up so much, since it was so scared...the most timid one saw me bonding with the other rat and therefore (I think) possibly realized, I wasn't half bad haha. I don't know, those were my techniques haha


----------

